# Single Hop Ipa Ideas



## merlin032 (19/4/12)

Inspired by the Brewdog IPA is dead series (version 2 is about to be released)

I'm thinking about brewing a batch, splitting it before the boil and creating 3-4 small batches of the same beer with different hops

Brewdog went with:

Sorachi Ace
Nelson Sauvin
Citra
Bramling Cross

and the new IPA is dead series 2 will be:

Galaxy
Motueka
Challenger
HBC



So, any suggestions for hops to try? I've brewed the usual C-hop IPA's in the past. so far I'm keen on trying Nelson Sauvin, Simcoe

What's on your list of hops to try?


----------



## vykuza (19/4/12)

The usual C hops go without saying. Simcoe makes an excellent single hop beer, as does Chinook. There are a number of New Zealand hops to try that have some interesting flavours; Motueka, Southern Cross, Riwaka, plus some new Aussies to try; Topaz, Stella, Summer Saaz.


I'm keen to get a few beers down with some first time hops for me.

Citra - I've only had once in Feral's Karma Citra, which was great, but the middle beer in a very long day at the Taphouse.
Pacific Jade/Gem - I can't remember which is meant to be the nice one and which is the terrible one. More research before I buy it for sure.
Topaz - New Aussie I've not tasted yet.


----------



## .DJ. (19/4/12)

Simcoe all day long...


----------



## JaseH (19/4/12)

I brewed a 10min IPA using only Motueka recently - wasn't sold on the end result. Certainly enjoyable but I got what I can only describe as an almost a 'stale orange juice' type flavor from it. Either the 10min only addition doesn't work that well with this hop or it needs something else added to compliment the fruitiness? YMMV, others who tasted the beer seemed to like it.


----------



## sponge (19/4/12)

I made a cube hopped IPA using Stella which I have on tap now and is reaaaal drinkable

Not as citrusy or fruity as the american hops, but has a nice floral and spicy note to it.

And as others have said, simcoe and chinook always produce a delicious brewskie



Sponge


----------



## neonmeate (19/4/12)

pacific gem is the awful one (maybe they're both awful) - i got given a bunch of it and am choking my way through a batch of IPA i made with it. dirty weedy stuff.


----------



## 6tri6ple6 (19/4/12)

sponge said:


> I made a cube hopped IPA using Stella which I have on tap now and is reaaaal drinkable
> 
> Not as citrusy or fruity as the american hops, but has a nice floral and spicy note to it.
> 
> ...



Would you mind sharing your Stella ipa recipe? I'm just finishing off a keg of Stella apa right now. Aroma dying off now, after about 3 weeks. It was also a very drinkable beer, and I've still got a heap of flowers to use up.
CheersRichard


----------



## Adam Howard (19/4/12)

neonmeate said:


> pacific gem is the awful one (maybe they're both awful) - i got given a bunch of it and am choking my way through a batch of IPA i made with it. dirty weedy stuff.



Pacific Jade has a worse name than Pacific Gem. They use Pacific Gem in Monteith's Original Ale, Tony's clone is here

I used Pacific Gem in a red saison/belgian ale and it's shaping up beautifully. Blackberry character.


----------



## Muggus (20/4/12)

merlin032 said:


> Inspired by the Brewdog IPA is dead series (version 2 is about to be released)
> 
> I'm thinking about brewing a batch, splitting it before the boil and creating 3-4 small batches of the same beer with different hops
> 
> ...


Have done a few single hop brews from some of these....
NS - pretty common these days. Very potent, lots of gooseberry and guava. Bitterness can be a bit rough, best of going less rather than more.
Brambling - Really liked this hop. Blackcurrant, bit of English-hop earthiness, compliments Crystal malts. Definately consider using it again.
Galaxy - used flowers. Once again, very pungent. Lots of passionfruit and citrus. Best off used late in boil, bitterness can be very rough.
Motueka - very citrusy. Didn't like the bitterness at all, but in low levels in late boil seems nice. Didn't enjoy dry hop aroma/quality either.
Challenger - another one i'd go back for. Reasonably clean bitterness, nice earthy, dried fruit, marmalade undertones. Once again, goes well with rich crystal malt backbone


----------



## Brewman_ (20/4/12)

I have never brewed with this, but a very good Hunter Brewer did with great results, Trent used Topaz, and was wonderfull. He does not post here these days, but his Topaz SMASH was one of the best beers, IMHO the best, at B&T a few years ago.
Fear


----------



## DeGarre (20/4/12)

I'd replace Challenger with Northdown - very similar, only better.
And with Chinook one can't go wrong.


----------



## Murcluf (20/4/12)

Highly recommend Citra for a Single hop job have done it a couple of times now and love it. Just done one with Pacific Jade, hop wise not too bad but wouldn't bother to do it again. The other one I would highly recommend is Galaxy which I have also done a few times with great success.


----------



## Dazza88 (20/4/12)

Anyone share a hop schedule for single hopped chinook beer?


----------



## sponge (20/4/12)

6tri6ple6 said:


> Would you mind sharing your Stella ipa recipe? I'm just finishing off a keg of Stella apa right now. Aroma dying off now, after about 3 weeks. It was also a very drinkable beer, and I've still got a heap of flowers to use up.
> CheersRichard



http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...mp;#entry902951

There you go mate. Nice healthy single addition for a '10min' cube hopped IPA



Sponge


----------



## Dazza88 (20/4/12)

I also found stella good at start then faded away to meh


----------



## neonmeate (20/4/12)

Adamski29 said:


> Pacific Jade has a worse name than Pacific Gem. They use Pacific Gem in Monteith's Original Ale, Tony's clone is here
> 
> I used Pacific Gem in a red saison/belgian ale and it's shaping up beautifully. Blackberry character.



blackberry's the worst weed of them all isn't it... you're right though now you've said that i can taste the blackberry. hmm. still pretty rough stuff. monteiths isn't a brewery i'd go out of my way to clone beers from - i'm sure tony's beer is better than anything monteiths could make


----------



## manticle (20/4/12)

Styrian goldings
Challenger
East kent goldings
Cascade


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (20/4/12)

neonmeate said:


> blackberry's the worst weed of them all isn't it... you're right though now you've said that i can taste the blackberry. hmm. still pretty rough stuff. monteiths isn't a brewery i'd go out of my way to clone beers from - i'm sure tony's beer is better than anything monteiths could make



I've just kegged and force carbed a Tony's Monteith OA clone.

Used his recipe, but changed it slightly - Maris Otter and slight variation on the malt.

Was a little underwhelmed when it was in primary, so I dry hopped with Pacific Gem and Willamette.

Smelled fantastic on kegging.

Will probably try it tonight - if so, I'll report back on Tony's recipe thread.

Hope all are having a nice beer tonight, enjoying the footy (whatever code you prefer). As Beau Ryan said (when pretending to be Benji) - "James Tamou, we're gonna rip your face off".

Goomba


----------



## bconnery (20/4/12)

Like any ingredient it depends on how you use it. Personally I think Pacific Gem is great in a stout, I got 4th in the nationals one year with an all Pacific Gem stout with a fair late addition, and I could see it working well in a bitter, but I probably wouldn't choose a single hop.Ipa.for it...


----------



## donburke (20/4/12)

Murcluf said:


> Highly recommend Citra for a Single hop job have done it a couple of times now and love it. Just done one with Pacific Jade, hop wise not too bad but wouldn't bother to do it again. The other one I would highly recommend is Galaxy which I have also done a few times with great success.




i'll second the all citra, its a hop that has quite depth of dimension and gives quite a few different flavours for just one hop

layer your late additions


----------



## merlin032 (22/4/12)

Exactly what I was after guys! 

So far on the list:
Simcoe
Nelson Sauvin
Stella
Topaz
Citra

That should keep me busy for a while


----------



## DUANNE (22/4/12)

i do smash beers fairly regularly to work my way through the hop varieties and would have to say as much as i love simcoe on its own the cat piss thing tends to dominate, its really excellent mixed with cascade or centenial though. sorachi ace gave me lemon dishwashing liqued mixed with a light smatering of coconut, not nice. citra though can be real nice, quite a layered hop with tropical fruit flavours and a very smooth bitterness. galaxy was all passionfruit and resiny bitterness.summit for all the bad press is also a nice hop with citrusy tangerine/orange/marmalade flavours, just be carefull with this one though the bitterness is very assertive even in a late hop only beer.


----------



## yankinoz (22/4/12)

merlin032 said:


> Exactly what I was after guys!
> 
> So far on the list:
> Simcoe
> ...



I second Simcoe. Amarillo? 

This one person's take and tastes on Nelson Sauvin: I've used it and liked the results in combination with other hops and at various times in the boil right up to flameout, but have found the results disconcertingly unbeerlike when used alone. I'd be curious to hear how an all-NS IPA comes out.

Before there were high alpha hops, obviously IPAs were made from low AAs. An Oregon brewery uses Liberty (<4% AA) alone, and I've heard glowing reports. I suppose a home brewer doing the same would use hop socks or end up with a great mass of green sludge at the end.


----------



## cam89brewer (22/4/12)

I agree simcoe with either citra or amarillo generally works better than just on it's own as well as amarillo is good for bittering and amazing for dry hopping!


----------



## Swordsman (23/4/12)

cambrew said:


> I agree simcoe with either citra or amarillo generally works better than just on it's own as well as amarillo is good for bittering and amazing for dry hopping!



Agree also. Did a simcoe IPA recently and its very piney and pretty rough even after a while in the bottle. Grassy and herbal...clearly a nice C hop beer but much better with other stuff to round it out. 

Chinook IMO is best for an American IPA style as a single hop....nice red grapefruit flavour and other typical citrus flavours.


----------



## Harry Volting (23/4/12)

I love a good Galaxy smash.
I'm brewing the lazy man's smash today.
Zythos. Not sure what's in it, I'm thinking simcoe and citra, cascade maybe. 
mmmm. Sure smells good.
Good one MHB.
Harry


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (23/4/12)

yankinoz said:


> I second Simcoe. Amarillo?
> 
> This one person's take and tastes on Nelson Sauvin: I've used it and liked the results in combination with other hops and at various times in the boil right up to flameout, but have found the results disconcertingly unbeerlike when used alone. I'd be curious to hear how an all-NS IPA comes out.



I've done SMaSH with Nelson Sauvin and with Citra.

Nelson, I like in a SMaSH, though I reckon with a stronger bittering addition at 60 minutes, combined with a proper malty backbone. I do have a recipe somewhere on the DB which isn't a SMaSH, but a very nice beer.

Citra - must, must, must have an early addition in a SMaSH - I've done a SMaSH from 30 down to 10 minutes with Citra and it was passion-pop. Nice, but there was no bitterness to balance.

Goomba


----------



## rehab (23/4/12)

Harry Volting said:


> I love a good Galaxy smash.
> I'm brewing the lazy man's smash today.
> Zythos. Not sure what's in it, I'm thinking simcoe and citra, cascade maybe.
> mmmm. Sure smells good.
> ...



Zythos is bloody good.
I have just had the Epic Zythos and apart from the beer being a tiny bit thinner than their normal efforts the flavour side of this hop was brilliant.
I have 100g sitting to go in my brew after this one!


----------



## MitchDudarko (23/4/12)

I'll give the Galaxy single hop IPA another thumbs up. I did the 10min IPA with as fresh as I could get flowers, then dry hopped at 2g/L (pellets), and it was freaking delicious. I've got a couple bags of Citra waiting for my next one.


----------

